# HI - IN WITH A BANG.



## D6RNM (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello guys, recently purchased an AUDI TT 1.8 180BHP on Saturday.

I love the car, it drove and performed very well. Untill.......... the Sunday.

The car just would not start, I called RAC out to be told that the top half of the engine is finished. Gutted was the word I was looking for. It's all my fault tho, when buying the car, I was too overwhelmed on the fact that I was 19, and buying my first sports car.

The timing belt has snaped, the car has done 82000 miles. I now know, the reccomendation is 60000 miles.

Anyway, nice to meet you guys! 
Car comes out garage on Sat with a nice £1200 bill.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi D6RNM, Sorry to hear this, you must be devaststed. 82K miles but what year is she?.
H.


----------



## D6RNM (Jul 29, 2008)

2000 my friend.

Id only just bought it private, with 14days left on MOT.

Im stupid mate!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Ahh well, you live and learn. Was it a private or trade purchase? If it was trade you stand a chance under hte sale of goods act, private you may be able to take them to court, thats a bit riskier though


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

mate i wouldent worry about it. it happens and just pure bad luck, i baught my TT and 1 month l8r i was giving out 2k to get it fixed.

Now its perfect 

I got pissed off and was going to sell it, but as soon as i drove it when i got it back, i knew it was not going anywhere :wink:


----------

